# Pavana (F.Tárrega)



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Pavana (F.Tárrega)

Francisco de Asís Tárrega y Eixea (21 November 1852 – 15 December 1909) was a Spanish composer and classical guitarist of the Romantic period. He is known for such pieces as Recuerdos de la Alhambra. As a composer Tárrega was conservative, with a style similar to the general trends of the second half of the 19th century. A virtuoso on his instrument, he was known as the "Sarasate of the guitar". Tárrega is considered to have laid the foundations for 20th century classical guitar and for increasing interest in the guitar as a recital instrument. Tárrega preferred small intimate performances over the concert stage, Today he is often called "the father of classical guitar" and is considered one of the greatest guitarists of all time. 

The pavane (Italian: pavana, padovana; German: Paduana) is a slow processional dance common in Europe during the 16th century (Renaissance). Tárrega chose the format and wrote the short romantic piece. The last section consists of pizzicato plucking, a technique borrowed from the violin and cello. The piece is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) grade 7 repertoire. 

Time Signature: 4/4
Tempo: 88 - 96 BPM


----------

